# Jec Ballou



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I came very close to hauling up a few years ago to ride with her in a clinic. Only reason I didn't, was because money became a little tight and time became tight. But have very much wanted to go up and ride with her (still do). I have her book (Equine Fitness) which I think is very good. I know a few people who have ridden with her and they liked her very much. Can't think of any negative comments I've heard.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I love her book "101 dressage exercises for horse and rider". 
I guess that doesn't answer your question, but that would inspire me to book a lesson with her if I could.
I remember reading an article about her some years ago and she came across as a nice person.
If you decide to ride with her, please report back! :smile:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

never heard of her. is it dressage that she teaches? interesting name; Jec.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> never heard of her. is it dressage that she teaches? interesting name; Jec.


Classical dressage and equine fitness. Cross-discipline. I'm just reading her website . . . does western dressage too. I'll probably check her out.


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

I have her book and I really like it a lot. It's been a great tool for me, especially since I get to ride solo a bunch. Great insight and good level of technicality. I'd give it a try riding with her, worst case scenario you leave. But to be honest, does not seem like a bad person to gain valuable knowledge from.


----------

